# Game 33: Dallas Mavericks (23-10) @ Los Angeles Lakers (26-6) [1/3]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets go Lakers!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's about time you guys lose a close game. It doesn't have to be close either :bsmile:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gotta remember the last home game loss against Dallas, use it as motivation, and ride the Mavs to Victory!!!

VICTORY!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Revenge.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe is going to go nuts, and we're going to win easily. There's no way we're dropping two in a row to a team that we match up perfectly with.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If we struggle offensively, we'll lose this one. We're giving up 111ppg without Artest...wow!

We need all our bigs to play BIG and we're going to have to stick with Terry. He kills us at STAPLES.

If I were a betting man, I'd take us simply because Dallas is on the second game of a back-to-back, but I'm not too confident of that pick right now. We need to start playing with some fire. Hopefully this is the game that gets us going.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

with how we've been playing this feels like a loss but motivation plus the focus of playing a good opponent means we might come out with some fire and intensity. 

The early sign will be how Gasol and Bynum start off.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Take care of the ball, for cryin' out loud.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dirk is dominating Gasol.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers lead early 19-10

Good ball movement..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers lead 30-13

Gasol will be examine at the half-time..seems like he has injured his left hamstring.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Our second unit has been terrific..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar is playing awesome tonight.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

At the half time, Lakers lead 64-39


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau's done for the game. Sasha is starting the 2nd half, as Kobe moves to SF and Odom moves to PF.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Is Pau seriously injured?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

azn kobe jr said:


> Is Pau seriously injured?


He will be examined tomorrow.

It's not the same hamstring that kept him out 11 games.

Lakers lead 79-49


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

croco said:


> It's about time you guys lose a close game. It doesn't have to be close either :bsmile:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is definitely more than making up for the loss Dallas handed us back in October. I love it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I love Blow outs, too


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

didn't expect us to beat them down like this. The NBA is funny we struggle down 20 to a Kings team without their 2 best players. Come out tonight lose Pau early no Artest and build a 40 pt lead. 

You can't figure this stuff out at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, it makes no sense at all. Don't forget we were also down by 15 to the Warriors earlier in the week. 

Good win tonight. And then it's time to take care of business on Tuesday against the Rockets and get revenge for the loss that they gave us at home as well.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Tacos! :headbang:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

131-96, Lakers win!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wtf happened??! I was at Disneyland with my gf and her sister. Couldn't catch the game. Can someone give me a summary?? Did we really demolish them the way the score says we did?? Is Pau's injury serious??


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Since Odom has been starting at SF, he has averaged 14/13/3 and 1 block. The dude still has it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Cris said:


>


:whistling:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Since Odom has been starting at SF, he has averaged 14/13/3 and 1 block. The dude still has it.


Funny if he was putting up those numbers 4 years ago we would be getting endless posts about how he has no balls and we need to trade him. Amazing what lowered expectations does for a player.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Funny if he was putting up those numbers 4 years ago we would be getting endless posts about how he has no balls and we need to trade him. Amazing what lowered expectations does for a player.


Well he is making less money now than he did before so that obviously lowers the expectations a bit. That and we've seen him enough to know that we shouldn't expect big numbers from him.


Excellent win by the Lakers. There's nothing to complain about last night's game except for Gasol's hamstring injury. I just hope it isn't anything serious.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

croco said:


> :whistling:


How do you like them apples?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Cris said:


> How do you like them apples?


I can't be really surprised if the Mavs lose to the Lakers, especially in LA, but there have also been some very close games in recent years. On the other hand, I also think the Lakers are going to defend their title anyway.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Yeah, it makes no sense at all. Don't forget we were also down by 15 to the Warriors earlier in the week.
> 
> Good win tonight. And then it's time to take care of business on Tuesday against the Rockets and get revenge for the loss that they gave us at home as well.


I really really dislike the Rockets. For some reason their style of play seems like a gimmick but it works. They have the 6'6 center this 6'8 pf and this 5'10 guard that all play prominant roles and still win. 

We need to tilt our whole defense to trapping brooks constantly just leave some other guys open completely throw Brooks off and I see no way the Rockets can win. And on offense run him off screen after screen.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree about the Rocket's style of play...thier sucess is based on pure heart and hussle.

Disagree with your tactics though. I would rather give Brooks all the shots he wants and stop everyone else from scoring - particularly keeping thier bigs/smalls of the offensive boards.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Landry and Scola seem to give us trouble with their offensive rebounding. We just need to box out and hit the glass against this team.


----------

